# Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?



## CityCobra (2. Dez. 2008)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich habe gerade ein neues Album erstellt und auch eine Menge Bilder erfolgreich hoch geladen.
Wenn ich unter meine Albums schaue, finde ich meins und kann es auch ändern und bearbeiten, aber wo taucht das im Forum auf? 
Wie kann ich das Album an die richtige Stelle verschieben, oder kann einer der Mods das bitte mal erledigen?

Ich glaube ich muss mich erst an die neue Software gewöhnen...
Auch die Anzahl der Bilder scheint ja jetzt begrenzt zu sein, oder?
Bleibst das so, oder wird der Speicherplatz zukünftig erweitert?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Dr.J (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

Hallo Marc,

da wo die persönliche Alben sind. Im Profil rechts zum Beispiel. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/member.php?u=10511


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

Oder.... wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf.....

Unter "Nützliche Links" - Alle Alben

Im Moment als letztes Album


----------



## Eugen (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das Album an die richtige Stelle verschieben,



Hi Cobra,
was ist denn für dich die richtige Stelle ?


----------



## CityCobra (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*



Eugen schrieb:


> Hi Cobra,
> was ist denn für dich die richtige Stelle ?


Danke erstmal für die Aufklärung! 

Ich war es nur gewöhnt das bei dem "alten" Forum die Alben an anderer Stelle zu finden waren, z.B. auf der Portalseite ganz unten.


----------



## Annett (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

Hallo Marc.

Du meinst sicher die Album-Übersicht und diese laaaange Liste unter den öffentlichen Galerien?
Die wird es so wohl nicht mehr geben.

Hier im neuen Board sind die privaten Alben ins Forum integriert, da die Bilder aber direkt in der Datenbank abgespeichert werden, müssen wir ein Limit verhängen. 
Geht also bitte sorgsam damit um, sonst müßt ihr irgendwann wieder löschen.


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

Öhm, aufm Portal ganz unten? Die Alben? Wo denn da? Da waren die Letzten Beiträge, darunter die Shoutbox und darunter bestenfalls noch der RSS-Button, Impressum usw. ...

Deine persönliche Galerie befand sich ehemals im öffentlichem Album in einer eelend langen Liste unterhalb der öffentlichen Alben...  

Aber ich werd mal sehen, wo ich noch nen Knopp zum privaten Album verstecken kann ...


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

Schande ... Nette war schaneller ... *undwech*


----------



## CityCobra (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*



Joachim schrieb:


> Öhm, aufm Portal ganz unten? Die Alben? Wo denn da? Da waren die Letzten Beiträge, darunter die Shoutbox und darunter bestenfalls noch der RSS-Button, Impressum usw. ...
> 
> Deine persönliche Galerie befand sich ehemals im öffentlichem Album in einer eelend langen Liste unterhalb der öffentlichen Alben...
> 
> Aber ich werd mal sehen, wo ich noch nen Knopp zum privaten Album verstecken kann ...


Keine Ahnung, ist schon so laaange her.  
Auf jeden Fall finde ich das mit den Alben hier etwas verwirrend. 
Z.B. findet man an verschiedenen Stellen Links zu irgendwelchen Alben wie z.B. unter "Nützliche Link" und der Menuleiste rechts neben "Forum".


----------



## Annett (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

Oben im Menü = öffentliches Album..... mit den öffentlichen Kategorien, die wir früher hatten.
Da wurden auch die Bilder importiert.

Links im Kontrollzentrum etc. = privates Album für jeden einzelnen.


----------



## CityCobra (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*



Annett schrieb:


> Oben im Menü = öffentliches Album..... mit den öffentlichen Kategorien, die wir früher hatten.
> Da wurden auch die Bilder importiert.
> 
> Links im Kontrollzentrum etc. = privates Album für jeden einzelnen.


Das bedeutet also das private Album ist nur für mich als Ersteller des Albums sichtbar und das öffentliche Album für alle User?
Wenn ich das gleiche Album öffentlich machen möchte, muss ich dann alle Schritte wiederholen um es ein 2. Mal online zu stellen, oder kann man das auch irgendwie kopieren etc.?
Sorry für die Fragen, aber ich habe mich wohl zu lange in anderen Foren herumgetrieben.


----------



## Eugen (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

Nein,das kann jeder anschauen,der es will
du klickst den User an,gehst auf den Link und guggst dann dessen Bilder an.
Ist halt etwas übersichtlicher als diese "ungeordnete" Liste vorher.


----------



## CityCobra (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

Alles klar!

Aber noch eine Kleinigkeit -
Warum erscheinen teilweise Infos in englisch wie z.B. 





> 0 New PMs.
> You have 24 total out of 100 allowed.


 oder 





> Welcome back CityCobra


?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

Versuch mal

Kontrollzentrum, Einstellungen und Optionen, Einstellungen ändern, Verschiedene Einstellungen, Sprache der Benutzeroberfläche, auf Forum-Standard benutzen ändern.

Hat bei mir geklappt


----------



## Dodi (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

Hallo Marc,

dann will ich mich auch mal einmischen. 

Die englische Sprache bekommst Du folgendermaßen weg:

Gehe auf "Nützliche Links", 
"Einstellungen ändern" und dann wanderst Du ganz nach unten auf "Verschiedene Einstellungen". Dort stellst Du bei
"Sprache der Benutzeroberfläche" auf Deutsch (Sie) um und Änderungen speichern anklicken - fertig.

Das gleiche "Problem" hatte ich nämlich gestern auch. 

Edit: Uwe war schneller - jedoch war bei mir gestern "Forum-Standard" eingestellt...


----------



## CityCobra (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Versuch mal
> 
> Kontrollzentrum, Einstellungen und Optionen, Einstellungen ändern, Verschiedene Einstellungen, Sprache der Benutzeroberfläche, auf Forum-Standard benutzen ändern.


Danke, aber es stand schon auf Forum Standard.
Ich musste es umstellen auf "Deutsch Sie" oder so. 
Nun scheint es OK zu sein.

*edit* Danke Dodi!


----------



## Dodi (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

Biddeschön, Marc!


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

@Marc und alle anderen

_eigenes Profil > _*eigene Alben* (hier kann nur der Albeneigentümer hochladen, anschaun können alle)


_Menü oben > _*Album* (öffentliches Album, hier können alle hochladen JEDOCH!!! Nur zur jeweiligen Kategorie passende Bilder die gewissen Mindestanforderungen an die Qualität genügen!)


----------



## Christine (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

Hi Ihr Lieben!

Und wie kann ich die Bilder aus dem User-Album in Beiträge einfügen. Früher hatte ich unter den Smileys einen Link zu meinen Alben. Der ist zwar da, aber da ist nix drin.


----------



## Joachim (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

Moin 

- 2. Browser-Tab
- Dein Album öffnen
- Link kopieren
- Einfügen -> fertig 

Anders geht immo noch nicht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

HuHu Christine,
da steht doch "[Eigene Bilder Ö-Album]" Ich tippe mal das "Ö" steht für Öffentlich  und wenn du dort keine hochgeladen hast ist da natürlich auch nix.


----------



## Joachim (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

Hallo Marc,

Ja, der Bilderupload ist limitiert - sollte aber ne Weile reichen. Wenn jemand ans Limit gekommen ist: bei uns/mir melden, dann können wir weiter sehen und helfen. 

Dein P-Album und alle anderen P-Alben findest du hier:

Nützliche Links -> Alle Alben   (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/all_albums.php)
Dort kann man dann suchen oder sortieren ...

Die Albenfunktion im neunen vB ist noch nicht da angekommen wo man es gerne hätte - aber vB arbeitet daran und wir haben auch noch ne Rollback-Lösung. Aber bis dahin bleibt es wie gehabt. 


@Uwe
Ja, Ö-Album == Öffentliches Album (wr eben zu lang  )


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

Na Joachim, bisschen vertan 

Marcs Beitrag ist vom 2. Dezember, aber halt oben Festgetackert


----------



## Joachim (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

  





Und das ist nur passiert, weil ich den Style des ersten Themas unbedingt wie original lassen sollte...  

Naja, doppelt geantwortet hält besser.


----------



## Christine (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*



Joachim schrieb:


> Und das ist nur passiert, weil ich den Style des ersten Themas unbedingt wie original lassen sollte...



Dann bist Du ja völlig unschuldig (  ) - ich mein, ein bisserl anders tät schon helfen - vielleicht anderen Hintergrund oder so ein OT-Rahmen. Da fällt doch jeder drauf rein...selbst die Admine


----------



## Joachim (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo ist mein neu erstelltes Album geblieben?*

[ot]


[/ot]


----------

